# Leyla McCalla



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUCR7reGVqg]Leyla McCalla - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVvLFG8D-TE]Carolina Chocolate Drops LRBC 19- 9 of 16 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOaQQnU76ho]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Rose Marie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmnL05Fblrs]Leyla McCalla: When I Can See the Valley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72Fvp2s3ZBc]J'attendrai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99usAJu96-o]Leyla McCalla Plays Bach's Cello Suite #1 in G (Allemande) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO7ykK7DeCc]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Sole" live at Barker Learning Center-Hi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Leyla's singles.

My favorite is Heart of Gold

http://www.reverbnation.com/leylamccalla


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2njxBOcu1dA]Jam Baye Kouyate and Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR1sMdvMSj8]Leyla McCalla (New Morning - Paris - October 28th 2013) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4PBShvrf4k]LEYLA MCCALLA - Mesi bondye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apJRHfA3Fjs]Morgan O'Kane -- Instrumental - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xexRixbxdR0]Leyla McCalla - Heart of Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yj0SNsPB74]We Walk The Line, I Walk The Line Live in Austin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8M97z1RkHc]Pinball Sessions / Leyla McCalla - Too Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aQfZ0ZljRQ]Leyla McCalla Latibonit Paris 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtwzIqS0R_0]Leyla McCalla; Love Again Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PAbuQwTQfk]Changing Tide by Leyla McCalla - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PgcuFS2a04]Mimi's Conversation with Leyla McCalla - Haitian American Singer/Songwriter/Cellist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vffn_lAibGw]Leyla McCalla on National Geographic Weekend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T02-QDyh3Y4]Leyla McCalla - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDM-xw7igQg]Folk Alley Sessions: Leyla McCalla "Heart of Gold" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S6jgSt3buY]LEYLA MCCALLA Live at BRIC House 2/11/14 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KBQ9QaaQVo]Leyla McCalla @Rotown 31-03-2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM2oBVZOc0I]Leyla McCalla - "When Can I See The Valley" (eTown webisode #610) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZvQYfLvpdg]Leyla McCalla - "Lonely House" (eTown webisode #611) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UzpLkYQWfs]Leyla McCalla Blue Runner Shakori Hills spring 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRdDvYduenw]Too Blue: leyla mccalla - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMuOCCmsKxY]Leyla McCalla --- Love Again Blues--- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Tavis Smiley interviews Leyla McCalla.

Leyla McCalla’s music is a reflection of her heritage and diverse life experiences. She was born in New York to Haitian immigrant parents, lived in Ghana for two years and studied cello at New York University. But it was her move to New Orleans, where she played cello on the streets of the French Quarter, that inspired her brand of folk music. She joins us to share her debut album, “Vari-Colored Songs: A Tribute to Langston Hughes”.

Leyla McCalla Vari-Colored Songs A Tribute to Langston Hughes 8221 The Tavis Smiley Show


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla Plays Bach's Cello Suite #1 in G (Allemande) *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

* Leyla McCalla Blue Runner Shakori Hills spring 2014 *


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla - "When I Can See The Valley" *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

Leyla's bow explodes in Jackson.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla - Tell You What You Want *


----------



## P F Tinmore

*LEYLA MCCALLA Live at BRIC House 2/11/14 *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*"Song for a Dark Girl", Leyla McCalla*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*"Love Again Blues", Leyla McCalla*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore

*"Changing Tide" Leyla McCalla*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla - "Lonely House"*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Snouter

My God, the retarded idiot who started the thread has not the slightest idea how to post on the internet until someone told him how...  Jewishism in action.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Leyla won best emerging artist at the 2015 Big Easy Awards!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

ARTE Concert taped our Paris quartier d'été show at the musée du quai Branly.

Sorry, this video will not embed.

Leyla McCalla au mus e du quai Branly ARTE Concert


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla's livingroom*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hubby Jenkins, Leyla McCalla, Malcolm Parson, Rowan Corbett jam at Tipitina's in New Orleans on 10/3/2015 at the Rhiannon Giddens show. Also, a birthday celebration for the lovely Leyla!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Song for a dark girl*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla - A Day for the Hunter, A Day for the Prey *
Title cut from Leyla's new album out : May 27th 2016 on JazzVillage

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla - A Day For The Hunter, A Day For The Prey [Official Music Video] *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Cedric Watson
Leyla McCalla


----------



## P F Tinmore

* (Album Presentation) *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla trio (full concert ) - Live @ Jazz sous les pommiers 2016 *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla: Live At Rockwood Music Hall*

*




*

*Leyla McCalla: Live At Rockwood Music Hall*


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

* Elephant Revival / Leyla McCalla / eTones - Wade In The Water (eTown webisode #612) *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla - Little Sparrow [Official Music Video] *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Leyla McCalla au festival WorldStock


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Here are the nominees for 2017's Big Easy music awards *
*The annual awards honor the top performances of 2016*




Photo by Sarrah Danziger​

Leyla McCalla is nominated for Best Female Performer, Best Country/Folk and her 2016 release A Day for the Hunter, a Day for the Prey is nominated for Best Album.

Here are the nominees for 2017's Big Easy music awards


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla @ The Country Nashville @ 2017 Americanafest*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Leyla with the Chocolate Drops


----------



## Harry Dresden

114 posts 113 by you.....do you think anyone cares about who this girl is?...just asking....


----------



## Snouter

Just horrible.  If the performer was White, it would get no gigs.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Harry Dresden said:


> 114 posts 113 by you.....do you think anyone cares about who this girl is?...just asking....


It is the history of a career. Published on Aug 6, 2011


----------



## Harry Dresden




----------



## P F Tinmore

Working on a new album.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla - 'The Capitalist Blues' (Album Presentation)*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla at Paste Studio NYC live from The Manhattan Center*

**


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Featured Artist: Leyla McCalla


----------



## Harry Dresden

geezus 130 posts and 129 are from you....that just might be telling you something....just saying...


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

*Leyla McCalla: Breaking the Thermometer to Hide the Fever

*


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> *Leyla McCalla: Breaking the Thermometer to Hide the Fever
> 
> *


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------

